# Delonghi Magnifica EAM3200



## Realist (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

New here and looking for advice with my first coffee machine. Im interested in the Delonghi Magnifica EAM3200 due to its simplicity and price, any downfalls or comments?

Regards,

Brian

PS,

Looking for a machine that does it all with bean to cup facilities.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Brian

Delonghi produce some good quality bean to cup machines and this model ticks the boxes of what you are looking for.

+'ves

Conical Burr Grinder (cheaper imitations have blades not burrs)

Decent reviews (more positives than negatives)

Very very easy to clean

-'ves

If you like milk based drinks then you may find the steam wand tricky to use.

If possible, have a go at using the machine in a shop (if there are display models)


----------



## Realist (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks M8 for the tips and advice. Im looking at one new for £244.54 is this cheap or expensive?

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That is cheap - I have seen them for upwards of £359

Make sure it is the same model and not the EAM3200S


----------



## Realist (Nov 27, 2008)

So whats the differance between models?

And its the DeLonghi EAM3200S model.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Ignore me - this machine has several names

eg

ESAM3200

EAM3200S


----------



## Realist (Nov 27, 2008)

I know it also has a digital screen (LCD) so I presume for £240 quid its worth it.


----------



## Realist (Nov 27, 2008)

Purchased the EAM3200S from FleeBay second hand but its like new for £150.00 so its not a big loss if I dont like it.

Anyone here have comments on this machine?

Regards


----------

